# Can You Guess The Rifle?



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

This Indian couple had their photograph taken in 1886 in Canda. Note the rifle in his left hand.
What is the rifle and why do you think so?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I'm gonna say a Winchester 1866. Why? Because it looks like one.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Why not an 1873?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's a shame that's not a color photo.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

GTX63 said:


> Why not an 1873?


To me, the receiver in the photo looks bright, like that of the Winchester 1866 Yellow Boy.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

No fooling you CF.
It is a Winchester 1866.
The barrel and handguard are pinned to the rifle. To me, the giveaway is the length of the receiver as it meets the stock. The 1873s and subsequent Winchester lever actions and carbines have shorter receivers.
I haven't been a lever action user since I was a young kid, but a friend has one and boy is it a smooth lady.
The one in the photograph used 44 Henry flat rimfire ammunition.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I agree 1866 Winchester 

the 1860 Henry had a very similar frame but the fore stock and nose cap, barrel band were a Winchester thing

shame we don't get to see the right side , the dead give away is the side loading gate.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

My guess is 1866, but I would not thought of the rimfire ammo. Was center fire not out at this time?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The 1860 Henry is what the 44 rinfire started life for and you could still buy the cartridge up thru the 1930s I believe.
The earlier rimfire 1866s were also cheaper than the later centerfire winchesters that were chambered in 44-40.


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

What I wonder is, where is that rifle now?


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Seth said:


> What I wonder is, where is that rifle now?


White man took it away !


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Why not an 1873?


It has the step common to the 66s where the front of the sideplate is on 73s, but not the defined sideplate of the 73. The sideplate will show as raised all around its edges.

The receiver length is similar between the 66 and 73, at least the rear parts mentioned, with the 73 perhaps being slightly longer in the forward part where the carrier or lifter is, as the cartridges of the 73 was very slightly longer than the 66s.

Very cool old picture.


----------

